# Barebow weights



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone know a good source for barebow weights? Thanks


----------



## Josh1093 (Jul 3, 2016)

I don’t know if they do anything barebow specific, but Grey Wolf Archery makes custom weights

https://m.facebook.com/GreywolfarcheryCA/

If you contact them maybe they can set you up with what you need.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks, I’ll check them out.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I can get custom weights but they’re not cheap. The Spigarelli ones the Alt Services sell are about $13 plus $5 postage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Probably the best way to go. Thanks, Jon.


----------



## Agrippa (Jan 21, 2016)

I just picked up a 16oz barebow weight from Yost archery. He also sells a 12oz.


----------

